# Death Star vs the Enterprise



## comiso90 (May 8, 2009)

.Starship Enterprise Death Star // Current


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## Colin1 (May 8, 2009)

Surely those plucky Starfleet types wouldn't have gone down so lamely?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 8, 2009)

That's funny.


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2009)

If I wasn't such a geek, I wouldn't have found that kinda funny. Well done.b


----------



## Freebird (May 10, 2009)

May the farce be with you...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2009)

I thought that was great, kids loved it was well....


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2009)

LOL


----------



## comiso90 (May 10, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> I thought that was great, kids loved it was well....



the clip i posted or the movie?


----------



## Thorlifter (May 10, 2009)

That was cool.

Ding Dong!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 12, 2009)

Wheelsup


----------



## Colin1 (May 15, 2009)

Hey!
Those Empire dudes have been doing their homework on the Federation
If the Dominion and the Borg couldn't do it, I think the Empire have got their work cut out... 

Star Wars vs Star Trek Technology: Overview


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 15, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Star Wars vs Star Trek Technology: Overview



Wow somebody had alot of time


----------



## RabidAlien (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Messy1 (May 28, 2009)

I have to agree with Matt. Too damn funny! I too am a big enough sci-fi geek to love stuff like that!
My favorite part is when the Stormtroopers bump knuckles!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 28, 2009)

Here's something else along the line for Sci-Fi geeks. 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv_G2SCUSnE_


----------

